# Northwind decoys



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

I have been looking for more mallard northwind decoys, I had heard Cabelas baught them but in checking there web site and calling them all they could tell me was they didn't have mallard decoys but the had canadas and snows but no mallard ones. Anyone have any info where a guy can track some down?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jim Jones sells them.

http://www.customnorthwinds.com/


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks alot Chris


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Wow. Nice looking decoys but darn expensive Northwinds.

Any waterfowl close enough to see that level of detail would most likely be shot or shot at.

General mallard northwinds should still be available from one source or another.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Plus i dont think a guy needs mallard northwinds, just go out into the feild with 150 snow northwinds a couple robo ducks and you will be set for one hell of a shoot


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

You are probably right.

But we have a "back-pack" bag loaded with 2 dozen NW mallards and 2 dozen shell mallards. Use them especially in the afternoon.

We can set the four dozen mallard decoys - plus we now have a spinner - in about 10 minutes or less.

Mobile, fast, and effective.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

I think I will be fine with the ones I got. I have some allready, northwind hen decoys but I was looking to get about a 1/2 doz to a full dozen drakes to mix in and I have 2 roto ducks as well along with all my other stuff. I was just looking to pick up a few more, seems like a guy can never have enough ya know for the just in case. I went to high school with the kid whos dad owned Northwind decoys and started them but after he sold it to a guy out in the carolinas but from my understanding that guy went bankrup with the company. Thats when I had heard Cabelas bought the patent. Wish they still had the company. Make it alot easier for me to get them


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

But if anybody know where I can get about a 1/2 to a full dozen of them let me know please. those custom northwinds are really nice but a bit spendy.


----------



## Zeke (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey HuntnLab...

I have two unused Northwinds Hovering Mallard Drakes that I bought at Cabelas in Owatonna that I was going to sell on Ebay...Make an offer.


----------

